# Hard time finding ddd bras



## Olivia23 (Dec 29, 2005)

Hi ladies, I am a 34ddd in bra size. I have the hardest time finding bras in that size, and I don't want to order online because I need to try them on first because some fit better than others as I'm sure you all know.

I am wondering if any of you know of any stores that carry them? I know Dillard's carries a few, and I have bought two from there so far, but would love more variety.

I just recently found out I was a ddd size. I thought the whole time I was a 36 or 38 dd, but none of my bras fit right, then did a fitting a was very suprised! Anyway, I bought the very expensive bra Dream Tisha tshirt bra. It's 64.00 dollars and I tried on 36g &amp; f bras in that brand, and thought the 36g was a great fit, but after wearing it for 2 days, the band became loose from wearing and cups seem a little to large. I was so disapointed especially after paying that much for a bra.

I love that bra though, and when I get more money, I am going to buy it in the right size. Anyway, I just hate going to stores and looking through all their bras and either not finding a single one in ddd size, or finding a few and they are all 38ddd and up. I guess bra manufactures do not think that women who wear a ddd size can be smaller than a 38 band size:icon_roll.


----------



## Liz (Dec 29, 2005)

maybe try fredericks of hollywood...?


----------



## jessica9 (Dec 29, 2005)

did you see that oprah episode that was all about bras? she had women who work in the bra departments at Nordstrom come to measure all the women in the audience and fit them in the right bras. Many of the women there were surprised to find that they were 36EE and F's, and G's! Obviously the bra industry needs to change their sizes because who has ever seen a size like that at a Victoria's Secret store?! I would suggest going to Nordstrom if you have a Nordstrom near you, get measured, and have the ladies there help you pick a great bra! Maybe you can order them off their website and try them that way as well if you are sure about your size. Good luck!


----------



## mac-whore (Dec 29, 2005)

i'm a 32d or dd and it's really hard for me to find bra's as well. but, yes definately try fredricks of hollywood and victoria's secret. good luck hun!


----------



## Tinkerbell (Dec 29, 2005)

I know exactly how you feel! I'm a 34dd and have a hard time finding any bras to fit nicely and to like nice as well, all of them seem to be plain white sacks! I know smaller bras look nicer but the reality is that underwear designers really need to make them in bigger sizes!


----------



## SewAmazing (Dec 29, 2005)

www.biggerbras.com They have all the name brands in incredible sizes.


----------



## Mitsuko (Dec 30, 2005)

woah.. i feel like a 6yrs old gal with my 34B

im not sure how to say it in english but some lingerie store are supposed to make them on mesure .. but it can be expensive ..


----------



## BeneBaby (Jan 1, 2006)

I feel you girl! I wear a 36DDD and usually I have to get them at Fredericks of Hollywood or the "granny-style" bra's at Maidenform. Stay away from Victoria Secret, they don't accomodate women of more ample proportions, the highest they go is DD. I struggle with the fact that I am 24, want to look cute and sexy, I am not overweight, I just have big breasts. There are NO bra's that fit and look age-appropriate for me. If you find em' let me know!


----------



## monniej (Jan 1, 2006)

thanks so much for the link! my 14 year old niece is a 34DDD and finding a nice variety in pretty styles is hard.


----------



## Olivia23 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thank you guys so much for your help. I will try the websites. I have been looking everywhere for a bra in that size, and it is impossible! I get so mad about it. I don't understand why victoria's secret do not make a bra in those sizes! It seems like a store specializing in lingerie would want to cater to everyone, not just what they think the "norm" sizes are.

I am either a ddd or a g. Like I said before, Dillard's is the only one so far that i've found that carries sizes up to f. I believe the dream tisha bra though is the only one that goes up to the f, but from what i experienced in buying one, these bras feel wonderful! I believe I was measured wrong though because I bought the 36g bra (an older lady measured me, and had a puzzled look on her face and kept re-counting the numbers. Then she tried to say she believed I was a 36dd). I remember being disappointed in that diagnosis because I was wearing that already, and was miserable in it. Then she suggested that I try on some of the Wacol bras, and the Dream Tisha bra. She said they were more expensive, and that they would fit better.

When I started looking at them, I decided to try on some of the unusual sizes which were only on the dream tisha bra such as f and g sizes. I remember how great the 36g size felt after trying on several (by the way i did not like the wacol bra at all), bought the 36g. Well now it does not fit. The sales lady did say that I may even could wear a 34g, but the 36g fit so tight, that I thought a 34 would be way to tight. Well I guess I should have listened to Oprah who said that the bra you buy should be hooked tight on the first hooks because they stretch out after time, and you need to go back to the next set of hooks for it to fit right.

The 36g I thought was tight, but I could still hook it all the way to the last hook without it being too tight. Now I am paying the price because after about two wears, it is loose even on the last set of hooks and my boobs do not want to stay in it to good. I am constantly adjusting like I always was with my other bras.

When I get some extra money, I plan on buying another dream tish bra, but with a band size 34. The last one was 64.00 dollars, but I know it is a good quality bra. Also if you are thinking of buying one, and you have problems like I do with the shoulder strap digging in. Make sure you buy the one with the wide straps. They are so comfy! I notice there are two types. One with the regular straps, and one with the wide straps. They felt great on my shoulders.


----------



## charish (Jan 10, 2006)

holy crap, sorry hun wish i could help but i have a hard time finding one for my 32 a's. i know so sad but at least they look nice right.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 10, 2006)

cos there is no ddd bras, there F or FF etc...


----------

